# New ebook releases



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/asurmen-hand-of-asuryan-hardback.html

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/war-storm-ebook.html

Looking forward to read Asuryan in particular, I knew it would be out in ebook format soon enough.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I found Asurmen a good read, gave a great view of the Fall of the Eldar and the origin of Asurmen himself. A worthy read for anyone interested in the eldar.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> I found Asurmen a good read, gave a great view of the Fall of the Eldar and the origin of Asurmen himself. A worthy read for anyone interested in the eldar.


 Were you reading it as you posted? Or did you post and then read the whole book?

Also, I haven't read an Elder book before as they haven't been my favorite, but I would definitely try them. 

Is this a good one to start or is there a better one?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Captain_Loken said:


> Were you reading it as you posted? Or did you post and then read the whole book?
> 
> Also, I haven't read an Elder book before as they haven't been my favorite, but I would definitely try them.
> 
> Is this a good one to start or is there a better one?


I had read it as I posted it. Asurmen is a much better read than War Storm, which I find found hit and miss. Nick Kyme's offering was the AoS equivalent of bolter porn and nothing much else, but it provided a conclusion to the plot in Gates of Azyr with Vandus Hammerhand and Khorgos Kul. 

Guy Haley's tale was a lot better, and managed to inject far more character in the setting. As well giving more flavor to the Stormcast. 

Josh Reynold's tale was better than Kyme's, but fairly forgettable still. Guy Haley had far by the best of the stories.


Edit: Forgot your question. If you want to read about the Eldar. Pick up the 2x Path series. One gives insight into craftworld eldar, the other, dark eldar. Both series are great reads. Asurmen is more relatable once youve read both path series.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> I had read it as I posted it. Asurmen is a much better read than War Storm, which I find found hit and miss. Nick Kyme's offering was the AoS equivalent of bolter porn and nothing much else, but it provided a conclusion to the plot in Gates of Azyr with Vandus Hammerhand and Khorgos Kul.
> 
> Guy Haley's tale was a lot better, and managed to inject far more character in the setting. As well giving more flavor to the Stormcast.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks a ton! I always love good recommendations. I read these books far too quickly once I got the Ebooks for them.

Also, what if I like bolter porn? I really do like a good mix of utter brutality, and some character development. 

I suppose that's why the Chaos books drew me very quickly and easily. 

I'm kind of particular with what I have been reading lately, as I kinda had a bad experience with _The Flight of the Eisenstein_. Extremely boring... _Horus Rising_ began that way, until the end.

I know this isn't really related to the thread, so if you ignore it, I wont be mad, but could you possibly give me some other recommendations on BL novels? 

If so, as you could probably could tell, I like Loken. I heard he is a character in a couple of other novels, but I forgot which ones. As stated above, I kinda like bolter porn, but with some good development, and/or plot twists. Only read mainly Chaos stuff, but I read some of the Grey Knights books some years ago.

Also, any books you do recommend, please list the author if you know them as I can find the books much easier as they are listed by author.  Thanks again, Brother.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Captain_Loken said:


> Wow, thanks a ton! I always love good recommendations. I read these books far too quickly once I got the Ebooks for them.
> 
> Also, what if I like bolter porn? I really do like a good mix of utter brutality, and some character development.
> 
> ...


Pure bolter porn is not really considered a good thing, hah. Only really Guy Haley manages to do some good work with the currently limited material of the AoS setting. I speculate that the AoS setting is feeling so empty and raw because it simply hasnt matured yet. I had strongly considered not buying more AoS books, but Im thinking to give it a chance yet to see if the better authors can inject more character into it.

If you want Loken, he mainly features in the first 3 HH novels and Vengeful Spirit. As well several of the Garro dramas.


Edit: saw a comment on warseer I think hit the unease with AoS right on the nail. The AoS setting currently have only brief glimpses to show of a mortal culture that had been in the time before the second chaos victory. I am starting to think it was a mistake that GW glossed so quickly over what which had been before in the 8 worlds, which could have been a source of much needed culture and impetus for a survival at the edge of the second extinction. 

And now theres only faceless supermen with a nearly forgotten mortal side to them. The mortal realms seems to have been nearly scoured clean of non chaos life, making one wonder why Sigmar is expending so much energy to liberate them. Whom is there? The aelfs are not there, and same for the Duardin. And only aqshy had a small amount of nearly dead humans struggling to eke out another day. So far Azyr seems to be the only place having space for a culture to survive and prosper.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Brother Lucian said:


> If you want Loken, he mainly features in the first 3 HH novels and Vengeful Spirit. As well several of the Garro dramas.


Awesome, this is exactly what I have been looking for!

I know someone had mentioned them to me before, but I completely forgot where it was so I couldn't find the names of the books.

You rock!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Captain_Loken said:


> Awesome, this is exactly what I have been looking for!
> 
> I know someone had mentioned them to me before, but I completely forgot where it was so I couldn't find the names of the books.
> 
> You rock!


Forgot the short story luna mendax, a setup for vengeful spirit with loken and a very special visitor. I do not remember where it appeared.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

I have never read any short stories from BL, just because I always feel like I will want more. haha. 

How many pages are they usually?

EDIT: Forgot to ask, what is AoS?


----------

